# few of my piranhas itching and one of them has black spots



## steve2005 (Oct 29, 2005)

hi guys i have problem with my piranhas, few of them itching very often every 10 min.
i have no idea what it is i got all my piranhas about 3 weeks ago, and second week they start itching, i tested the water everything is fine i do 1/4 of water change every week , one of them has black spot picture below.
thankyou
View attachment 89611

View attachment 89612


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Here's a thread on the black spots that might help you out.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Looks like black spot diesease, I would just add salt, and keep good clean water, it should go away in time...


----------

